# Help, I don't know what to do! Moody...



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Please, someone help me... I don't know what's on my hands but I am not liking it at all! Please...

So, tonight Moody went into the bath. I had a friend over and Moody got really anxious. She was really attacking my friend and was not happy. I started to smell blood, so I figured she was going to start bleeding.... She always does when she's anxious.

SO the little sore on her vent starts to bleed... a lot... dripping everywhere... she apparently shook off a little... WART or something?? It's yellowish but has gray on it, looks like a scab or a wart. It's rubbery.

I try to get the blood to stop, it doesn't seem to be going so well, it's dripping but not pouring or anything, she seems fine and dandy and chows down on some peas and corn and is happy... AND THEN...

She poops out some little tiny, tanned-color ball! It looks like it has VEINS on it, for God's sake. Tiny, tanned veins! It's hard but has a bit of a give... I was freaked out...

BUT THIS IS THE THING...
When I squeeze the ball...

IT CLICKS! It freaking clicks like a little crack in your wrist or like a jumping bean!

WHAT THE HECK IS THIS?!??


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

it's..about 1/4-1/3 of an inch long.
she seems oblivious. totally happy to preen. nice pink, blushy beak. not scared or skinny or anything. totally happy.


Is this an egg or something??


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Vasp,

I honestly don't know what it is .. my first thought was that she had prolapsed .. part of her reproductive/digestive system had basically come out .. prolapse is actually fairly common.

I really, really wish we could get a good handle on this for you and Moody. I know you are frantic and trying so very hard to do the right thing for Moody.

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Hi Vasp,
> 
> I honestly don't know what it is .. my first thought was that she had prolapsed .. part of her reproductive/digestive system had basically come out .. prolapse is actually fairly common.
> 
> ...


I think she figured out it was an undigested pea or bean or something of the like.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yeah, the bulk of this thread's really over here:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=24996

Pidgey


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I agree with you Pidgey on the info you gave him to read. I have a friend that is dealing with that same exact thing in a parrot and it isn't good. Do you have other birds or animals in the house?

Cindy


----------

